# Australian Visitors Must Declare Illegal Porn To Customs Officers



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 20, 2010)

*Australian Visitors Must Declare Illegal Porn To Customs Officers*



> Australian Justice Minister Brendan O'Connor has advised visitors to  take a better safe than sorry policy when it comes to their porn  stashes, and declare all porn that they think might be illegal with customs officers.  From the article: "The government said it changed the wording on  passenger arrival cards after becoming aware of confusion among  travellers about what pornography to declare. 'People have a right to  privacy and while some pornography is legal and does not need to be  disclosed, all travellers should be aware that certain types of  pornography are illegal and must be declared to customs,' Mr O'Connor  said."


 From Slashdot.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 20, 2010)

Um....

What next, you'll have to declare any illegal drugs or illegal gambling profits?


----------



## Carol (Oct 20, 2010)

Not me man.  I only have undocumented drugs and undocumented gambling profits.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 20, 2010)

I looked but I haven't been able to find out if my Ernest Borgnine Sex Vid is legal in Oz.


----------



## jks9199 (Oct 20, 2010)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I looked but I haven't been able to find out if my Ernest Borgnine Sex Vid is legal in Oz.


The mere concept of that is illegal anywhere in the civilized world.  And even in much of the uncivilized world!

That you came up with it is proof that YOU are probably illegal in Australia!  LOL


----------



## Carol (Oct 20, 2010)

jks9199 said:


> The mere concept of that is illegal anywhere in the civilized world.  And even in much of the uncivilized world!
> 
> That you came up with it is proof that YOU are probably illegal in Australia!  LOL


----------



## Ken Morgan (Oct 20, 2010)

With the internet, you can get all the "illegal porn" you want, anytime, any place in the world.....or so Carol tells me......


----------



## Carol (Oct 20, 2010)

She said she was 18!!!!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 20, 2010)

I like swords, of course I'm illegal in Oz.


----------



## BloodMoney (Oct 20, 2010)

Dont get me started. I was born and raised there, let me just say im proud to call myself a New Zealander now


----------



## Omar B (Oct 20, 2010)

Oh yeah, like it's that hard to get porn in Australia!  Ever seen a Kangaroo Show?  Kinda like a Donkey Show, only less wholesome.


----------



## mook jong man (Oct 20, 2010)

Anything that helps catch the rock spiders is alright by me.


----------



## crushing (Oct 21, 2010)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I looked but I haven't been able to find out if my Ernest Borgnine Sex Vid is legal in Oz.


 
Not sure about Ernest Borgnine, but I heard Milton Berle was huge in Australia.


----------



## Big Don (Oct 21, 2010)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I looked but I haven't been able to find out if my Ernest Borgnine Sex Vid is legal in Oz.


The one with him and Bea Arthur?


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 21, 2010)

Well, as no one wants paedophiles in their country I imagine it's focussing on kiddy porn on DVD etc. Watching kiddy porn isn't a victimless pastime, it's creating a market for this stuff. You can't blame the Australians for trying to protect children even if their actions seems an amusement for others.


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 21, 2010)

given what airlines are charging for any checked baggage these days, I wouldn't waste luggage space with porn.  My mantra is, leave it at home and wait till you get to your destination and find out what's available there.

er, i mean, that WOULD be my mantra if I had any interest in porn...


----------



## mook jong man (Oct 21, 2010)

Tez3 said:


> Well, as no one wants paedophiles in their country I imagine it's focussing on kiddy porn on DVD etc. Watching kiddy porn isn't a victimless pastime, it's creating a market for this stuff. You can't blame the Australians for trying to protect children even if their actions seems an amusement for others.


 
Thats why I said if it helps catch the rock spiders its ok .
A lot of them go to Thailand and the Phillipines where their goverments and law enforcement do stuff all to protect the children , where you can bribe your way out of anything.

And because these disgusting pricks like to keep little mementos of their Asian escapades on their computers and phones they get caught by our customs people when they stop off in Australia.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 21, 2010)

It's not the intent of catching criminals, it's the illogic of it.

"If you're breaking the law, please stop here and identify yourself so we can prosecute you."

It's like expecting a mugger to see the "No Guns" sign and think "Oh crap, I better go put my gun in the car before I hold up that crossing guard."


----------



## Carol (Oct 21, 2010)

mook jong man said:


> Thats why I said if it helps catch the rock spiders its ok .
> A lot of them go to Thailand and the Phillipines where their goverments and law enforcement do stuff all to protect the children , where you can bribe your way out of anything.
> 
> And because these disgusting pricks like to keep little mementos of their Asian escapades on their computers and phones they get caught by our customs people when they stop off in Australia.



I don't think anyone here supports that kind of behaviour, what we're having a good chuckle over is the wording.   

What actually happens when such material is declared?  Does the person have the chance to avoid legal action if they declare their material to the authorities?  The wording (and this may be our American English ears) comes across to us as the authorities expect the travelers to basically go to the authorities and say "Yes, I have illegal materials, you may arrest me now."


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 21, 2010)

Exactly.



Carol said:


> I don't think anyone here supports that kind of behaviour, what we're having a good chuckle over is the wording.
> 
> What actually happens when such material is declared?  Does the person have the chance to avoid legal action if they declare their material to the authorities?  The wording (and this may be our American English ears) comes across to us as the authorities expect the travelers to basically go to the authorities and say "Yes, I have illegal materials, you may arrest me now."


----------



## mook jong man (Oct 21, 2010)

Bob Hubbard said:


> It's not the intent of catching criminals, it's the illogic of it.
> 
> "If you're breaking the law, please stop here and identify yourself so we can prosecute you."
> 
> It's like expecting a mugger to see the "No Guns" sign and think "Oh crap, I better go put my gun in the car before I hold up that crossing guard."


 
They don't have to say " Guess what I'm a rock spider " for them to be stopped.
If the border protection think you look a bit dodgy they can start going through your laptop and phone.

If you've just got some home movies of you and the missus on there doing some horizontal folk dancing then you've got nothing to worry about. 

 But if you've got something more sinister on there , then you will be going to the big house where you can have plenty of sex , _*whether you want it or not.*_


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 21, 2010)

True, but the home movies are legal.   Bambi n Thumper meet Rocko isn't.


----------



## jks9199 (Oct 21, 2010)

jks9199 said:


> The mere concept of that is illegal anywhere in  the civilized world.  And even in much of the uncivilized world!
> 
> That you came up with it is proof that YOU are probably illegal in Australia!  LOL





Bob Hubbard said:


> I like swords, of course I'm illegal in Oz.



Incidentally -- I've received word from Glinda the Good Witch and from Ozma.

They politely but firmly insist that you no longer use that particular abbrievation -- and have suggested that you would be received most unkindly should you visit their Oz, as well.


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 21, 2010)

So if you declare your porn in a good will effort to fess up and maybe dump any questionable material before entering the country, do the authorities then pop the disk into the DVD player and have a look-see to decide if it's illegal or not?

"Thank you sir, this video of you and your wife and your neighbors engaged in a four-way is perfectly legal, after viewing the video I did not see anything to object to, you may keep it and go about your business.  May I make a copy?  My wife and neighbors might be interested in this..."


----------



## Carol (Oct 21, 2010)

jks9199 said:


> Incidentally -- I've received word from Glinda the Good Witch and from Ozma.
> 
> They politely but firmly insist that you no longer use that particular abbrievation -- and have suggested that you would be received most unkindly should you visit their Oz, as well.



Munchkins everywhere are breathing easier now.


----------



## David43515 (Oct 21, 2010)

Flying Crane said:


> "Thank you sir, this video of you and your wife and your neighbors engaged in a four-way is perfectly legal, after viewing the video I did not see anything to object to, *although a few situps wouldn`t kill you. *You maykeep it and go about your business. May I make a copy? My wife and neighbors might be interested in this..."


 
Fixed that for you. At least I`m sure that`s what they`d tell me. Oddly enough, the wife seems to get better looking each year.


----------



## mook jong man (Oct 21, 2010)

Flying Crane said:


> So if you declare your porn in a good will effort to fess up and maybe dump any questionable material before entering the country, do the authorities then pop the disk into the DVD player and have a look-see to decide if it's illegal or not


 
Apparently so.



Flying Crane said:


> "Thank you sir, this video of you and your wife and your neighbors engaged in a four-way is perfectly legal, after viewing the video I did not see anything to object to, you may keep it and go about your business. May I make a copy? My wife and neighbors might be interested in this..."


 
Let em make a copy then you can charge them with video piracy , or if it finds its way onto the internet you can make a squillion dollars from your celebrity sex tape like the Paris Hilton's and Kim Kardashian's of the world.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 21, 2010)

You know, I was thinking, this can work.

Just pass a law requiring all plane hijackers to identify themselves when boarding planes.  Also, all suicide bombers need to register 7 days in advance, and bank robbers should have their own lane at the bank for faster escapes.

Makes as much sense as mandating someone carrying something illegal to declare it at customs.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Oct 22, 2010)

Carol said:


> I don't think anyone here supports that kind of behaviour, what we're having a good chuckle over is the wording.
> 
> What actually happens when such material is declared?  Does the person have the chance to avoid legal action if they declare their material to the authorities?  The wording (and this may be our American English ears) comes across to us as the authorities expect the travelers to basically go to the authorities and say "Yes, I have illegal materials, you may arrest me now."



It depends. But remember, until you have passed customs, you are not IN the country and the laws of the land do not yet apply. Australia customs are often on television here (it's one of those reality shows).

There are a lot of import restrictions in Australia, and as long as you declare everything up front, they will simply ask you to dispose of the things that are not allowed in the country and check that you do. Otoh, if you try to sneak those things into the country, you get a hefty fine which you have to pay immediately. 

I could imagine that for porn they do the same.
IIRC, they already confiscated porn that looked like the participants were there involuntarily. But until now, they only checked the porn if they stumbled upon it during bagage checks. Now they ask you to declare your porn.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 22, 2010)

Asking criminals to declare their deeds is a trick which is used when prosecuting them, it isn't intended to actually make people tell all. When there's enough evidence to charge someone it is added evidence that they can show these people haven't declared their intent or their illegal stuff, it helps add time on sentences. The American visa forms contain similiar questions, like 'are you a member of a terrorist organisation', if you sign to say you aren't and then found to be guilty of terrorism it is added proof of your perfidy that you lied under oath when signing. It's another charge against the criminal ie 'making a false statement' worth another year or two on top of the original sentence.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 22, 2010)

Criminals iz dumb.


----------



## Carol (Oct 22, 2010)

Bruno@MT said:


> It depends. But remember, until you have passed customs, you are not IN the country and the laws of the land do not yet apply. Australia customs are often on television here (it's one of those reality shows).
> 
> There are a lot of import restrictions in Australia, and as long as you declare everything up front, they will simply ask you to dispose of the things that are not allowed in the country and check that you do. Otoh, if you try to sneak those things into the country, you get a hefty fine which you have to pay immediately.
> 
> ...



Ahhh...that makes sense!!  Thanks :asian:


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 22, 2010)

Tez3 said:


> Well, as no one wants paedophiles in their country I imagine it's focussing on kiddy porn on DVD etc. Watching kiddy porn isn't a victimless pastime, it's creating a market for this stuff. You can't blame the Australians for trying to protect children even if their actions seems an amusement for others.


Late reply to this thread but reading through I went back and have to agree with Tez on this. 
The fact that someone (might) have kiddie porn IS creating a market for it. Supply and demand. Minimizing the demand hurts the industry in any market. It won't stop it completely but it won't have a big boost in the creation of it. 
I realize that it may sound naive but it's how I'm simply looking at it. I know there's much more to it than just that.

It would be nice that more countries would simply hunt down these directors, producers, actors (adult ones) and any and everyone else involved in the making of this crap and shut them down and put them away. But bribes, and what nots isn't. But knowing they're being hunted may make some of them reconsider... particularly if they have the penalties as stiff as possible. 

So as far as Australia goes in getting people to declare the illegal stuff people have... that is worth a chuckle. Who's stupid enough to say "yeah I got several videos of kiddie porn in my stash here." It's doubtful that the customs agents will say "oh right okay then well g'day mate and enjoy your stay".


----------



## Bruno@MT (Oct 22, 2010)

It is indeed true that the people buying / downloading it are creating a market for it. It is not a victimless crime, and the people who buy it actively support the victimization that happens.

I am usually a moderate person in all controversial topics, but not in this one. This is my red button issue. Noone touches kids (no pun intended). I'd honestly support old style crucifiction to deal with the people abusing children. Not talking about statutory rape here, but about actual paedophilia and rape. The cross or the pyre is what such people deserve.


----------



## Carol (Oct 22, 2010)

Bruno@MT said:


> This is my red button issue.



:asian:

If more people adopted this as their red button issue, we would be living in a different world.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 22, 2010)

Bruno@MT said:


> It is indeed true that the people buying /  downloading it are creating a market for it. It is not a victimless  crime, and the people who buy it actively support the victimization that  happens.
> 
> I am usually a moderate person in all controversial topics, but not in this one. *This is my red button issue*. No one  touches kids (no pun intended). I'd honestly support old style crucifixion to deal with the people abusing children. Not talking about  statutory rape here, but about actual pedophilia and rape. The cross  or the pyre is what such people deserve.



Yes, what is worse about this crime is that the victims are abused repeatedly. Made to act out fantasies again and again and eventually some of them survive enough to be adults and think this is normal behavior or go as far to act out with other children and a cycle is born with each new victim. Often times these adult victims of childhood abuse don't realize what they're doing is wrong or they hear that it's illegal but still don't comprehend their impulses/compulsiveness to act out. They get caught, arrested, sentenced and sent to prison yet how many get the therapy help they need? What about the victims as well. Breaking the cycle of abuse is very tough.
That is the saddest thing for me. 


Carol said:


> :asian:
> 
> If more people adopted this as their red button issue, we would be living in a different world.


 It would indeed but when you think about it, it IS a red button issue with a lot of people... I think the trouble is that it's not hunted down and punished *severely* enough to make it an deterrent in many countries. 
We talk about how pedos will get theirs in prison... well if that is true then why hasn't the number of pedos been reduced? (see above reply to Bruno's post).


----------

